# Moving to new system - Best way to reinstall VI's?



## Ed (Feb 21, 2011)

My new systems will hopefully arrive by the end of this week and thought I'd put this question out there as it might save me heaps of time.

So when you move to a new system stuff needs to be reinstalled, the most annoying part of having standalone VI's in my opinion is that you cant just install Gigastudio or Kontakt anymore and all your samples pop up. You have to install Stylus, Play, Omnisphere and all the other individual VI's you happen you use separately. 

But no one wants to sit there feeding dvd's in all day, apparently it is possible to install stuff without having to do this but I always find it flakey and stuff isn't always recognised. 
*
For example I am to install Atmosphere and Stylus, how do I do that quickly and make it recognise I already have the samples on my drive?*


----------



## José Herring (Feb 21, 2011)

If you have your libraries on a separate drive or partition then all you have to do is point the program to the library folder. I find that the hardest part of a reinstall is just installing the huge libraries. The aps themselves don't really take that much time.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 21, 2011)

obvious answer = "get some one else to do it!"

hopefully helpful answer...

If you have all your content (sample libraries, product specific data, etc) on a separate drive then you can skip the long, tedious, and time consuming installation of the data a second time for almost every VI. I've run into one or two instruments that didn't let you specify the root directory for the content, but a simple (?) registry hack was usually all that was necessary to get past that.

Many VIs will let you skip installation of the library or data, so always choose the "advanced" installation instead of the default.

Have fun, and report back when the new fire breathing dragon is up and running.

In the meantime, if you have product specific questions you might post them here, I'll certainly help with any products I have, and I am sure others will do the same.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 21, 2011)

obvious answer = "get some one else to do it!"

hopefully helpful answer...

If you have all your content (sample libraries, product specific data, etc) on a separate drive then you can skip the long, tedious, and time consuming installation of the data a second time for almost every VI. I've run into one or two instruments that didn't let you specify the root directory for the content, but a simple (?) registry hack was usually all that was necessary to get past that.

Many VIs will let you skip installation of the library or data, so always choose the "advanced" installation instead of the default.

Have fun, and report back when the new fire breathing dragon is up and running.

In the meantime, if you have product specific questions you might post them here, I'll certainly help with any products I have, and I am sure others will do the same.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 21, 2011)

IMHO this would make a great sticky in the Sample Library or DAW section, if people gave specific tips on specific libs.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 21, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Feb 21 said:


> My new systems will hopefully arrive by the end of this week and thought I'd put this question out there as it might save me heaps of time.
> 
> So when you move to a new system stuff needs to be reinstalled, the most annoying part of having standalone VI's in my opinion is that you cant just install Gigastudio or Kontakt anymore and all your samples pop up. You have to install Stylus, Play, Omnisphere and all the other individual VI's you happen you use separately.
> 
> ...



You will probably need new codes from Spectrasonics, if you're moving the apps to a new drive. In my opinion, Spectrasonics is absolutely the easiest and most trusting company out there as to giving new codes. I've had new codes given to me for crashed drives, new computers, whatever I needed, with a simple and painless back and forth serial number enter and return email.

As to the samples, you just need to tell the program where to find the appropriate folders, SAGE, STEAM, whichever. I know where they are on Mac, but I don't know what you're using.If it's Mac, it's user/library/application support/Spectrasonics/SAGE ( for stylus) or /STEAM if it's Omni or Trilian.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, that's the stuff, thanks Piotr! One question:



Pietro @ Mon Feb 21 said:


> 4. Carefuly pick instruments you need, Orchestra, Pianos and Hollywood Strings versions, then enter proper VST plugin paths and proceed.



Don't quite follow this point, could you elaborate a little more?


----------



## Ed (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so far, I guess if I run into any problems I'll post here!


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 21, 2011)

Cloning is the best friend of anyone involved in audio.
Acronis can make hot spare copies for me fast and it avoids using RAID as a redundant solution.
I can how swap a drive while performing live and lose 2-3 seconds depending on my coordination, or lack thereof.

The reason I still don't go all the way with SSD's is only recently have the SForce 2500s' for SATA III been released.
Having the capability of backing up SSD's w/ mechanical, dirt cheap drives is a low cost way of having everything ready within seconds.

A friend claims he has all back ups to his SSD array on a single TB Mechanical drive.
He can insert this and the OS will search for the missing content from a failure on any 3 of his SSD drives.
I've yet to see this, but that would be a great way to keep getting good use of cheap stroage..


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 21, 2011)

///


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 21, 2011)

///


----------



## Ed (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi chimuelo,

I think the problem with cloning is when you move onto a system that has different hardware, it usually seems to mess up the windows installation. 

Also... in this case doesn't apply as I'd also be moving from XP to Win7


----------



## Pietro (Feb 22, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Feb 22 said:


> Ah, that's the stuff, thanks Piotr! One question:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you run PLAY Update in custom mode, it will ask you which instruments to install. If you chose orchestra, pianos or hollywood strings, it will also ask you which version you have - gold or platinum/full/diamond etc.

Next installer will ask you to specify 64bit and 32bit VST paths. Just be careful at these points and everything should be just fine.

One thing I am not sure of are the upgrades, like SD2 Pro, SO Gold Plus and such. I don't have any of them, but I believe you should install them *after* the update then update *again*.

Oh, two more tips:
If you have EWQLSO, it's best to start with this installer.
Even if you only want 32bit VST, but you are on 64bit Windows, you have to use 64bit installer and 64bit update.

- Piotr
PS. I'm moving to monster Windows 7 machine too. Right now I'm copying libraries and stuff.


----------



## Pietro (Feb 23, 2011)

I just installed PLAY on my new Windows 7 machine.

Turns out, that you don't need to run any installers at all. Update alone is capable of installing all files and works standalone.

The only thing I noticed is that it will install VST files in default folders, even though I did carefully specify where I want them. Anyway, I just moved them and everything works just fine.

- Piotr


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 23, 2011)

Pietro @ Wed Feb 23 said:


> I just installed PLAY on my new Windows 7 machine.
> 
> Turns out, that you don't need to run any installers at all. Update alone is capable of installing all files and works standalone.
> 
> ...



Hey, this is great news. So you just copy across all your files from one hard drive to the other, run Update, then go to the favorites window and point at each library?


----------



## Pietro (Feb 23, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Wed Feb 23 said:


> Pietro @ Wed Feb 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, this is great news. So you just copy across all your files from one hard drive to the other, run Update, then go to the favorites window and point at each library?



Yup .

It took me two days to move everything to my new machine, but it was (damn) worth it! I can't remember last time I felt so comfortable with my DAW PC. Everything just works and I don't have to worry much about anything. Finally...

- Piotr


----------



## Ed (Mar 2, 2011)

Trying to install Atmosphere but it cant find my data (as I skipped the data install) and it doesnt offer me a way to give it the right folder path?

What do I do?

edit: nevermind reinstalling the long way!


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 11, 2011)

Attenion mods - bump for this thread (with my new PC hopefully arriving tomorrow). Can this be made a sticky in the Samples section perhaps?

EDIT - I'm guessing for Spectrasonics I just need to copy the Steam / SAGE folders, install the 3 programs themselves. All updates, user libraries, Moog & VIP expansions should just work, right?


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 15, 2011)

PLAY

An absolute, total nightmare - 3 days to get it all working - I'd guess around 50+ installs, a registry hack and several manual deleting of files in hidden system folders. Huge thanks to so many people who helped, especially the God-like Piotr.

Too much to repeat here as to how I finally got there, best thread is here - http://www.soundsonline-forums.com/show ... hp?t=35599


----------

